# Front springs.



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Saw a hymer with up rated front springs. What are they for and are they worth it?


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Smoother ride
Better cornering
More travel and does not hit bump stops
Worth every penny[marq=left]

Have a read through this
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-128369.html


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Also levels those that are on their knees because the standard spring cannot cope with the weight.

Example of the lift 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1709761.html#1709761


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Looking to get my front springs done soon. Filled in Goldsmitt's enquiry form boxes on their website two weeks ago, then emailed (at Polch) them last week - still no reply or acknowledgement, so sent another email today (at Wallduern). Will give them a couple of days and then try ringing them. Hoping to get it done mid April.

DavidL


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

dalspa said:


> Looking to get my front springs done soon. Filled in Goldsmitt's enquiry form boxes on their website two weeks ago, then emailed (at Polch) them last week - still no reply or acknowledgement, so sent another email today (at Wallduern). Will give them a couple of days and then try ringing them. Hoping to get it done mid April.
> 
> DavidL


I had the same problem e mails and form ignored poss not even looked at.
But it's a different story when you ring them.
If you ring Waldirn and ask for Tatyana she speaks very good English.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Why not get them done in UK I know at least one garage that will do Goldschmitts although VB are no different


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Andy,
Just getting prices at the moment. Based on what DonOne had done I am also wanting to get the loading up-plated, hopefully, to 4500kg (like Don - I think we are on the same chassis). If I had it done in UK and then applied to SvTech it is likely to cost more, and I don't think that they will up-plate me to anywhere near that figure. Not that I'm desperate to require a max weight of 4500kg, but I feel that (once over the 3500kg threshold) you may as well have as much load capacity as possible. Have asked (if they read my emails)Goldsmitt for pricing and what loading they would be able to up-plate me to. If favourable, then I intend to have a holiday in France/Lux./Germany and get the work done during the trip.

Hogan,
Interesting that you didn't get anywhere with Goldsmitt via email - I would have thought that they, being German, would be super efficient and quick to reply. Will ring them on Monday if I haven't had a reply - I emailed so that it would be easier to provide all of the information/ serial nos. etc. I'm hoping to get the work done at Polch (next door to N & B factory) rather than at Wallduern as this will save me about 250 miles.

DavidL


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Presumably you do have 16" wheels?


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Andy - yes.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Good good should be no problem up to the limit of the Alko and mine was 4250kg before touching the springs. 225/75/16 tyres


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

If you look at your axle section that is bolted to the Alko there is an Alko plate/tag there with the axle capacity, this is regardless of what the vehicle is plated at.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

No need for serial numbers all the want to know is the year and hymer type.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Friend on my other forum FUN just had his A class Pilote done at Conrad Anderson with VB springs on my recommendation. He's well pleased, it has transformed his van completely and his before and after pics are dramatic.


----------

